# Best Nano Tank Kits



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the one that I've been eyeing lately:

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...1&product_id=187&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

I was just at a LFS earlier looking at the Fluval Spec and the Fluval Flora. However, I think, when I do get another, I'm going to go w/ the Finnex.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

I would choose the Finnex over the Flora because of the canister and the light. Both of which, I think, are an improvement over what the Flora offers. I could be wrong but that's how I see it. 

Also, I already have pressurized co2 and some leftover Aquasoil for the Finnex. So I don't need that stuff.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Fluval Ebi or Finnex 4 gallon tank with the 26watt clip on light + canister. Why? Because unlike walmart/petco kits, the items included in the kit is actually usable to grow plants.

I'd say a big NO to the Flora because the co2 system it comes with will cost you a couple of limbs after a couple of months, just for the refill.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the answers! 

Which light is best, the 26W daylight bulb or the blue/white bulb?


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

26W 6.5k daylight bulb for plants.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn.  Just realized the Finnex isn't even available to me.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Check [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

newportjon said:


> Check [Ebay Link Removed]


Damn you will have to PM that to me.

I did find this, which looks pretty good to me.
TOM Aquarium makes some really nice products, including this 1gal Aquarium Kit









I will need the one with a lid though, damn cats.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

No offense to anyone, but one gallon is a fishbowl, not a tank. Why bother?

Besides the ubiquitious Finnex or Fluval Ebi/Flora, you should check out the Ecoxotic EcoPico or the Eheim Aquastyle.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Splendid Splendens said:


> I was just wondering if I could get the opinions from some of you PT people as to what "Nano" aquarium kits are the best.
> 
> By best I mean, which brands/models have the highest quality equipment/design for the most reasonable price?
> 
> ...


IMO, the best approach is to figure out what livestock you want to keep, and then select the equipment. 

I am also of the opinion that there are very few, if any, complete packages that really offer quality equipment at a reasonable price.

This doesn't mean that they are out and out junk, you can use them, but expect them to have limitations. 

I feel that once you know your way around the hobby, you can put together a better system than you get in a package. The downside is that you will pay a bit less for a package system.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> No offense to anyone, but one gallon is a fishbowl, not a tank. Why bother?


I have always wanted a tiny "bowl sized" aquarium, but I don't like the round look, plus it is much harder to find/design a bowl so that it can have a lid and a light. That's why.  



TLE041 said:


> Besides the ubiquitious Finnex or Fluval Ebi/Flora, you should check out the Ecoxotic EcoPico or the Eheim Aquastyle.


I was also looking at that Eheim one and just took a look at the EcoPico, but neither seem to have that great of lights.


Thanks for the answer, Dave. I agree that packages really do have their limitations.

Thought I'd also mention I want to keep shrimp.


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

DaveK said:


> IMO, the best approach is to figure out what livestock you want to keep, and then select the equipment.


+2. This could really help save time, aggravation, and money. 




DaveK said:


> I am also of the opinion that there are very few, if any, complete packages that really offer quality equipment at a reasonable price.
> 
> This doesn't mean that they are out and out junk, you can use them, but expect them to have limitations.
> 
> I feel that once you know your way around the hobby, you can put together a better system than you get in a package. The downside is that you will pay a bit less for a package system.


 
It's like deja vu all over again, DaveK. :biggrin: Hope you're doing well. 

I think it's worth noting all equipment, no matter the how good the quality, how feature-laden, what the capacity is, etc., is going to have some limitation(s). For instance, the best 120G tank on the planet isn't going to be able to hold 180 gallons of water. The issues from my perspective are at what point will those limitations be reached (if at all) by the aquarist and is it worth it for him/her to spend more money upfront for additional capabilties to delay reaching those limitations (assuming -- and this is a big assumption that doesn't always hold true -- financial resources are really not a limiting factor). 

I agree with you wholeheadtedly with experience/appropriate advice one can assemble a better aquarium "kit" than is typically found in a pre-packaged version, but it will be more expensive.


----------

